#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Need Experts Advice for AIEEE

## akash4748

hello,i'm an engineering aspirant.i had passed my class 12th last year and dropped a year to prepare for engineeing entrance exams but my iit paper was not good and i committed some silly mistakes in aieee only bitsat is left for me so plzz provide some suggestions so atleast i can get admission in a decent college.





  Similar Threads: What experts are saying about Books And Study Materials Students used for IIT JEE preparations... aieee score 166 and got nit hamirpur. want summer training advice in cse? Moving Picture Experts Group-7 PDF Seminar Report UK Student VISA Rules - Experts advice for VISA for Higher Education in UK

----------


## cool.taniya

keep faith...hope for the best....GOOD LUCK!!

----------

